# Is it safe for Dad to be with newborns......



## NewDad (Nov 12, 2005)

Basically, that is my question, but let me fill in a little...

Two days ago, our queen Widget gave birth to two adorable little ones (her first litter). Everything went perfectly, and she has tended to them with no problems so far. 

Here are some pictures, as I know we all like pics....

Mom Widget and Babies









Babies 1/2 day old









Proud Dad Fusser (at least I think he's proud)









We have one other problem actually, that some help with would be great...before the birth, we had made 2 beds for Widget to use, one in a drawer where she loves to sleep, and another in a box, just in case. She had used both to sleep in, so we thought she'd use one for the birth....no, of course not. In the couple of hours before the act, she was nestled up on the bed-couch with my wife (who couldn't move around too much as she's recovering from an operation, and is sleeping on the bed there for ease of everything), I got a call at work from my wife, asking if cats waters break like a humans....I told her not really, but a small amount of liquid is to be expected before birth etc.......it seemed Widget was going into labor. I got home, but by that time, she was well into the contractions, and I couldn't move her from the bed-couch. My wife had managed to get a towel under her, so not too bad. Widget gave birth right there. She tended to the baby, no problems. Then I, in my 'oh not clever' space of time, tried to move mom and kit to the box......but she was having none of it. She picked up the little one, and.....ran into our bedroom and jumped on our bed!! (don't laugh!!) Now what was I going to do?! So we decided to leave her there, not thinking she might have another one! Sure enough, after about an hour and a half, she was settled enough to start the second one. Gratefully, we were able to get an old sleeping bag under her to protect the bed.....and that is where they have been since, with me sharing the bed-couch with my wife since. So, my question on this bit is, how can I move mom and kits, and have her stay where I put them?

And the other question is...is it safe for Dad to be with them? He is only 8 months old himself (mom is 18 months old), and a bit rough when playing with Widget. We wouldn't want him to injure the newborns, or.....is he likely to kill them or anything? He's been near them, even licking them a couple of times, but we are scared to leave him in with them, specially if mom is not there. I have searched the internet, but there seems no real answers to this question.

thanks.

NewDad.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Congratulations to the babies!  you have beautiful cats.

*So, my question on this bit is, how can I move mom and kits, and have her stay where I put them?* If possible, give mama cat and her babies a room of their own and close the door (at least put some kind of bars in the door so mama cat can't get through). She will move the babies to the place she feel is the safest.

*And the other question is...is it safe for Dad to be with them?* I would only let other cats be with her and the babies uner supervision. Mama cat might not like having another cat near her babies. Males also tend to be a bit to rough with the babies when playing with them, but do have them all together under supervision.


----------



## CJK (Jan 10, 2006)

oooh theyre gorgeous! can i have them? lol


----------

